
Gifted Form – One React-Native form component to rule them all - claudiojulio
https://github.com/FaridSafi/react-native-gifted-form
======
raarts
Aren't mixins deprecated?

~~~
claudiojulio
Yes. [https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/07/13/mixins-
cons...](https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/07/13/mixins-considered-
harmful.html)

